# t'as eu une conduite sous l'empire toi!



## samantha84

ciao,
ho delle difficoltà a tradurre questa battuta di un dialogo : Et dis donc eh! t'as eu une conduite sous l'empire toi!
L'altra persona risponde : " bon tu sais quoi, en plus la directrice m'a viré!
" et dis donc " pensavo di tradurlo con " raccontami!"  , l'altra frase :  beh lo sai per di più la direttrice mi ha cacciato! ma la frase non riesco a tradurla:-( qualcuno può aiutarmi??
grazie per l'aiuto


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Samantha,
Une conduite sous l'empire...de l'alcool/de la drogue? Cioè è stato beccato mentre guidava alcolizzato o drogato. Possibile?


----------



## samantha84

si in effetti lui ha problemi con l'alcool quindi il riferimento è a quello ....ma come farlo capire?


----------



## matoupaschat

Il significato complessivo è certamente una condanna/multa per guida sotto l'influenza dell'alcool. Cercando in rete, ho trovato le espressioni, "guida sotto influenza alcolica/dell'alcool" e "guida sotto effetto di droga/d'alcool" che si potrebbero lasciare incompletate, come in francese. Ne dovrebbe risultare un effetto molto simile: "Ma senti un po'! Ti hanno incastrato sotto effetto" o qualcosa del genere, mi dispiace ma non conosco abbastanza l'italiano colloquiale e familiare per essere più preciso.


PS Fammi sapere, a me m'interessa!


----------



## samantha84

grazie per l'aiuto! si tratta della battuta di un film che devo tradurre per la mia tesi quindi adesso cerco di vedere come posso renderla colloquiale e ti faccio sapere


----------



## Aoyama

"Sous l'empire", non suivi de "de l'alcool/de la drogue" est une forme d'anglicisme (under the influence).


----------



## samantha84

* X matoupaschat : * 

e se traducessi in questo modo : non eri sobrio mentre guidavi!
x aoyama : grazie per l'informazione


----------



## Aoyama

di niente ...


----------



## matoupaschat

"... non eri sobrio mentre guidavi!" <= tra queste due battute, secondo me, qualcosa manca => "... en plus la directrice m'a viré!".
Non basta dire che ha guidato brillo, deve essersi fatto beccare. "En plus" significa che prima del licenziamento c'è stata un'altra grana. A questo punto, servirebbe sapere se devi tradurre quel brano di film per doppiaggio o sottotitolaggio, così se ne tiene conto.


----------



## samantha84

Mi serve per doppiaggio. Se traducessi "stavi guidando ubriaco!"?


----------



## Necsus

Ricorrente nell'uso (anche se non particolarmente colloquiale) è anche "guidare in stato d'ebbrezza".


----------



## Danidan45

sous l'empire de .. vieille expression, on utilise plus volontiers "sous l'emprise de.." qui est un paronyme de "empire" sous l'infuence de ..


----------



## Aoyama

C'est tout à fait vrai, je n'y avais pas pensé ...


----------

